

A/B Testing Ideas - qeorge
https://illuminatikarate.com/blog/ab-testing-ideas-19-proven-ab-test-ideas-to-increase-your-websites-conversion-rate/

======
aymeric
Awesome list, very useful with patio11's article that gave a boost of
motivation to A/B test more.

~~~
qeorge
Thank you! I'm really glad you found it useful. Good luck with your tests :)

